# Folie reinigen - womit?



## animei (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab vor einigen Tagen Mulm abgesaugt, nun liegt im Moment der obere Teil der Folie frei, auf dem sich Kalk(?) abgesetzt hat. (Es handelt sich um den Innenbereich eines gemauerten Beckens.) Da man jetzt grade schön drankäme, ohne alles ins Wasser zu schaffen, würde ich diesen Kalkrand gerne entfernen, weiß aber nicht, womit. Abkratzen oder scheuern möchte ich nicht unbedingt, Essigreiniger ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht das Richtige. Weiß jemand irgendein Hausmittelchen, mit dem man diesen Rand schonend entfernen kann?

Gruß
Anita


----------



## luko1662 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folie reinigen - womit?*

hi anita
bei meinem etwas kleinerem teich
nehme ich den hochdruckreiniger (mit etwas abstand)
klappt prima.
gruß detlef


----------



## animei (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folie reinigen - womit?*

Hallo Detlef,

das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, aber dann hätte ich den "Dreck" ja doch im Wasser, was ich eigentlich vermeiden möchte.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## günter-w (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folie reinigen - womit?*

Hallo Anita, ich verstehe dich einerseits das du den Kalkrand weg haben willst auf der anderen Seite wird er sich in kurzer Zeit wieder ansetzen. zum einen, schwankender Wasserstand und Sonne und kalkhaltiges Füllwasser. Ich würde lieber so schnell wie möglich Wasser nachfüllen das die Folie wieder vor Sonnenlicht geschützt ist. Bei steilen Wänden eine Holzmrandung oder ähnliches (je nach Optik) vorsehen das bei sinkendem Wasserstand bis min. die Folie geschützt ist. Dann hast auch dein Kalkrandproblem gelöst.


----------



## animei (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Folie reinigen - womit?*

Ich hab heute Nachmittag mal probiert, es mit einem feuchten Lappen abzureiben, das ging eigentlich recht gut. Ich glaube, es ist gar kein Kalk, sondern Algen, weil es beim nass Drüberwischen schmierig und grün wurde.

@günter
Natürlich werde ich so bald wie möglich das fehlende Wasser nachfüllen, will nur vorher noch eine kleine Reparatur an der Folie vornehmen. Ich weiß, dass die dem Sonnenlicht ausgesetzte freiliegende Folie immer ein Thema ist, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir diesbezüglich keine so großen Sorgen mache. Mein Teich wurde 2001 gebaut, an 3 Seiten wurde die Umrandung (Rasenkantensteine) mit Ufermatte abgedeckt, an einer nur mit Kiesel, die aber mit der Zeit abrutschten. Somit lag bei diesem schmalen, etwa 8 Meter langen Streifen die Folie jetzt einige Jahre frei. Nun habe ich letztes Jahr dort auch  Ufermatte draufgemacht und dabei festgestellt, dass die Folie noch wie neu ist. Sicher kommt das aber auch auf die Qualität der Folie an.

So eine Holzabdeckung habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, vor allem wegen der Optik, aber ich vermute mal, dass das Holz unter Wasser ziemlich glitschig wird, und da ich die Mauerkante oft als "Fußweg" um den Teich benutze, scheint mir das etwas riskant. Außerdem weiß ich bis heute nicht, wie so eine Holzumrandung auf der Mauer befestigt wird.

Gruß
Anita


----------

